# Fessenden Fire Coyote hunt Feb 7th



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Will post rules shortly Hope to see all of you there :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Looking forward to it---it's always a fun time!


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Coyotes are gonna take a pounding that day!! Lol isn't that the same day as northwoods?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah but who cares. Should be plenty of land to go around


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

FESSENDEN FIRE DEPARTMENT COYOTE TOURNAMENT
RULES

1. Entry Fee is $65 (66% pay back) 1st place - 35% 2nd place - 25% 3rd - 20% 4th place - 15% 5th place - 5%

2. Largest coyotes ($10) and smallest coyotes ($10) weighs will be taken at check in (100% payback)

3. No Para Planes, ultra lights, airplanes, ATV's and/or snowmobiles

4. Predators can be taken with any center fire, shotgun, rim fire or bow

5. No more than two people on a team. One vehicle only

6. Core Temps will be taken from all predators at check in. Predators who don't match core temp and time will be disqualified

7. The day of the tournament blocks will be distributed at the morning check in and placed in each coyotes mouth immediately after retrieval. The block must have the team number and time of day marked clearly on the tag. Band will be provided to place around the coyotes upper and lower jaw to secure the book

8. All entrants must be available to answer question at both morning and evening check ins.

9. No live dogs or decoys

10. No bating

11. Mouth call, hand calls, and electronic calls can be used

12. No pooling of animals

13. Check in time strongly enforced. It is the contests responsibility to check - in with tournament official. Check in times are 6:30 am and 7:00 pm

14. You have to locate and call your own predators. You cannot have another team scouting for you

15. All coyotes will be inspected and will be donation to the tournament to help cover the cost of the event
TEAM MEMBERS
___________________________ ____________________________________


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry it took so ling Hope to see you all there :beer: Looks like good weather


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Coyoteman! Can't wait to hunt God's Country and BS again with you after like always!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Wish I could join you guys, but i'll be tied up this year. Maybe next year.

I wish you guys good hunting and safe travels.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Deano! Wiss you could be out with us also...I will cherish it as the days I get out nowadays are so very limited. Maybe someday coyoteman will make this a 3 man tournament...that would be fun! Papapete and I are going to need all the luck in the world to top the day we had last year....quite a special and crazy string of stands we had!!!


----------

